# MySpace profile for your T-shirt company



## BanTshirts (Mar 17, 2009)

Does anyone have a profile for their T-shirt company on MySpace? I have a Twitter profile and one on facebook. Myspace seems to have lost a lot of popularity recently, I'm wondering whether it's worth the extra effort of maintaining another social networking profile. Any other networks that people use? Which ones work best for you?


----------



## Tmurr11 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the same question


----------



## Ophelia31 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, i think you should get a my space to promote your t shirts. i m doing the same thing, don't my space out.
besides people still use my space. and you can target your niche. which is very important. so go for it.


----------



## HyBrid Foto (Mar 23, 2010)

we have a Facebook one and Twitter. We do very litte on MySpace these days.


----------



## iw94 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd recommend facebook, seems to be the most popular one of them all.

If anyone joins your page all their friends will be informed via the homepage too, and then if one of their friends join, then the link will then appear on all of their friends pages etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## Fastfuud (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a facebook fan page and a blog. When I update my blog it imports into my FB fanpage into the notes section. It seems that myspace is used more for music


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

i cancelled my myspace account over a year ago! my target market no longer uses myspace, but if you are targeting younger people who like music, then my space might be a good one for you to keep.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I have one, but I never use it anymore. 

I don't believe in myspace anymore  I'm sure it exists, just not in my world.


----------



## jayman2143 (Nov 22, 2008)

Definitely Facebook. Seems to get a lot more hits than Myspace!


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

About 8 months ago I used to solely focus on myspace first and FB/ Twitter thereafter. Now it's FB and Twitter and Myspace last. Myspace has def died and I personally get more interaction through FB.


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah Myspace is really out.

FB is the most important way.


----------

